# G27, 29sf, 36



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

trying to decide on my next purchase already have a 19 and 20. and will soon be purchasing a 26

does anyone have the new 29SF? and what do you think about it?

also what about the 27 vs the 36

also i must say that I'm not a huge fan of the .40 and like the feel the 9mm, 10mm, and .45 a lot better but was considering the .40 since it carried more then the .45 and was smaller then the 29


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the G36, and it's been a great gun. It's very easy and comfortable to carry. You need to hold and shoot (if possible) all of your options, and then make your decision. Personally, I don't think the recoil is bad on the G36, but there are plenty of people who put it down after one range session. Everyone is different...


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

I shot the 27 so the 36 cant be that different. I liked the 27. For some reason I decided to move up to a .45. I put 400 rounds through my cousins 27 and I didnt feel any affects of it. I could have dropped another 1000 easy.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I own the G27 and love the .40S&W...ammo is readily available at my local Walmart.

9mm and .45ACP are all sold out!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

All good choices. I actually handled the G30SF (same size as 29 I believe) and 21SF recently side by side with the originals. I actually think the grip reduction does make a difference. I have medium sized hands so I can grip them all but the SF's definately felt better and more secure in my hand. YMMV


----------



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

I have both a 27 and a 29. My 29 is a very early one, and it does not have the SF frame. I will say that I carry my 29 more than the 27, but it is a good bit larger. I have handled the 30-SF and it is a nice change. I love my 29 and shoot it quite a bit. I don't mind the recoil too much, but my buddy describes it as a "bit harsh". It is not for everyone. As for the 27 or the 36. My choice would be the 27, but the 36 is a good choice too. Most of the complaints I have heard about the 36 are in regards to the grip shape. It doesn't fit everybody's hand. 

SEEYA KEV:smt023


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

well I went and held a G20SF and I must say there is not much difference between it and my G20. then I held a G36 and it is a lot thinner feeling then my G19. so much so that i feel like a have a better grip on my 19 then on the 36.

now if I could just find a 29SF or 30SF to compare to. Looks like I may be leaning in the direction of the 27 even though I'm not a big fan of the .40


----------



## Superninjafps (Feb 20, 2009)

viper101 said:


> well I went and held a G20SF and I must say there is not much difference between it and my G20. then I held a G36 and it is a lot thinner feeling then my G19. so much so that i feel like a have a better grip on my 19 then on the 36.
> 
> now if I could just find a 29SF or 30SF to compare to. Looks like I may be leaning in the direction of the 27 even though I'm not a big fan of the .40


I have owned the 29 SF for about 3 weeks now its my concealed carry. I love it the difference between the two is great in my opinion. The standard frame felt like it was digging into my palm. The sf feels great a lot more comfortable to shoot. I highly recommend getting the extra little pinky butt plate for the magazines though, for a nice firm grip. ($10 bucks each) I LOVE MY 29 SF!!!!


----------



## Superninjafps (Feb 20, 2009)

here is my terrible cell phone pic of mine


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

Just picked up a G27 and put 50rds down range yesterday. 

the 27 shoots really nice a lot better then other .40's i have shot. the 27 was a lot better then the XD Compact in .40 and day and night difference then the Walther P99 .40 in fact it was not to much more then my G19 and after shooting my 27 it has me thinking about a G23


It is amazing how Glocks just seem to multiply count is now at 3 with a (19, 20 , & 27)

The little 27 has put new life into the .40 cal for me.


----------

